# bossmans Tortuga



## hharke

Can anyone give any feedback on the Bossmans Tortuga?

thanks


----------



## Surfincb

It's a brand new boat, design. Have to wet test it!

Looks nice though when I saw it.


----------



## MSG

I just saw one in person at Bossman boats. I was stunned at how nice it was. It is the old beavertail molds, which are hells bay molds, I beleive. I was picking up my 2010 beavertail Vengenece, and when I saw the tortuga, I almost wanted to change my mind. By the way, Richard at bossman is a great guyt to deal with as well.


----------



## skinny_water

> I just saw one in person at Bossman boats. I was stunned at how nice it was. *It is the old beavertail molds, which are hells bay molds, I beleive*. I was picking up my 2010 beavertail Vengenece, and when I saw the tortuga, I almost wanted to change my mind. By the way, Richard at bossman is a great guyt to deal with as well.


Nope, those got cut up 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1287065415


----------



## Guest

> I just saw one in person at Bossman boats. I was stunned at how nice it was. *It is the old beavertail molds, which are hells bay molds, I beleive*. I was picking up my 2010 beavertail Vengenece, and when I saw the tortuga, I almost wanted to change my mind. By the way, Richard at bossman is a great guyt to deal with as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those got cut up
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?action=print;num=1287065415
Click to expand...

Are you sure? 

I heard Hells Bay again may bring lawsuits to a number of Companies including:

*Fly Boatworks, Bossman Boats, and even Beavertail Skiffs for still using molds etc......related to the 16' HB Waterman and Gladeskiff.


----------



## skinny_water

I dunno... but that picture looked like a cut up beavertail mold to me. Based on process of elimiation.

What you are talking about is something seperate that has been kicked around for a while now. That's based more on IP. Not splashed molds.


----------



## Blue Zone

A while back I had a client interested in Ankona's Tortuga as a tender. Via email, Mel told me that the boat was discontinued in its design current at that time and they would re-introduce the boat with some re-design to better handle the weight of 4-strokes. Just wondering why Bossman is compelled to call their skiff a Tortuga; seems like there are plenty of names to go around out there without having to copy someone else's.


----------



## Guest

Seems these "HB Molds" or "Molds" made from the B2 Skiffs and Terrapin are popping up a lot lately? Small differences in the Hull etc.....are now becoming the trend.

A few years ago a Guy bought two Imemsa Panga Hulls from Mexico(22' and 26'). Bemm Boatworks in TX made a Cold Mold of each and they have been selling the 22'.

The 22' is called the "Pass Cavallo" and don't even try to hide the fact it was "Splashed" thinking I guess, Imemsa being in Mexico would never bring a Lawsuit.


----------



## paint it black

> A while back I had a client interested in Ankona's Tortuga as a tender. Via email, Mel told me that the boat was discontinued in its design current at that time and they would re-introduce the boat with some re-design to better handle the weight of 4-strokes. Just wondering why Bossman is compelled to call their skiff a Tortuga; seems like there are plenty of names to go around out there without having to copy someone else's.


That's what I said...... But I guess it's only fitting since they're ripping off hulls, then adding characteristics from other hulls and incorporating it into the already splashed hull. Might as well steal another boat companies name.


----------



## skinny_water

Ha! That's funny that you posted that. Robert used to build a 22' Panga called the.... Tortuga! Andros has the molds now, and it's called the Permit 22.


----------



## paint it black

> Ha!  That's funny that you posted that.  Robert used to build a 22' Panga called the.... Tortuga!  Andros has the molds now, and it's called the Permit 22.


I'm still waiting to race you on that bohemian.... lol


----------



## skinny_water

> Ha!  That's funny that you posted that.  Robert used to build a 22' Panga called the.... Tortuga!  Andros has the molds now, and it's called the Permit 22.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to race you on that bohemian.... lol
Click to expand...

That wasn't a race the last time crossing TB in our normal exceptionally awesome conditions?


----------



## patrickknight

everybody's a boat builder


----------



## iMacattack

The original panga design was developed by Yamaha Outboard for the global commercial market from a design which originated in the fishing villages of Central and South America as a project of the World Bank in the 1960’s and 70’s To the best that I have been able to research there are to specific pattens which could preclude a copy of the design.


----------



## DuckNut

If I am not mistaken, Mel sold his molds last summer (2011).


----------



## Thomas1

You don't need the original beavertail molds if you splash a beavertail and make your own molds. Before bossman was building boats they were selling a lot of used beavertails.


----------



## skinny_water

> You don't need the original beavertail molds if you splash a beavertail and make your own molds. Before bossman was building boats they were selling a lot of used beavertails.


I didn't know they "make" boats. I thought they did retail and consignment. So your saying they splashed a boat (cause I think that's what your hinting at)?


----------



## captwayne

That's pretty bold accusing someone of splashing a boat. Ps, he still sells used BTs, as a matter of fact he had two on the lot last week.


----------



## MSG

ok - this got a lot of topic - I saw the bossman boats as I said, I have no idea if they "splashed" a hull or whatever - it was a really beautifully done boat for not alot of money - very impressive. They had one brand new with a suzukii 60, minn kota talon, minn kota auto pilit, sea dek on the floor with an aluminum trailer for around $25k, and beautifully finished. I saw where they make them and had a great experience dealing with them.


----------



## Guest

This thread explains some:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1338061820

*HB Waterman - Beavertail B2 - Fly Boatworks - Bossman Tortuga

*HB Gladskiff - Dorado Boatworks - Terrapin Skiffs - Bossman Boatworks Karma 19

If what I hear is true about HB bringing more lawsuits then I would bet Fly and Bossman make an early exit from the Skiff Market.


----------



## SilentHunter

i wouldnt buy anything bossman built,rigged,touched. buying a used boat from dude might be okay but....

build your own, dont splash mold a skiff alter it a tiny bit and call it your own.... anyone with a brain can see your an idiot.

Also ive seen first hand there rigging and god save anyone who buys that mess.


----------



## Guest

> i wouldnt buy anything bossman built,rigged,touched.  buying a used boat from dude might be okay but....
> 
> build your own, dont splash mold a skiff alter it a tiny bit and call it your own.... anyone with a brain can see your an idiot.
> 
> Also ive seen first hand there rigging and god save anyone who buys that mess.




That may be true, but being an Employee of Mel and Ankona Boats I would suggest you " Keep that Pie Hole Shut"!    Do you not understand this by now?

Manufactures or People who work for one should never bash another Manufacture on an open Forum. 

What would people think if I posted what my SUV 17 looks like now? Re-built the top of the transom, fixed the cracks and Gaps where the Hull meets the Cap. I have no problem fixing these myself as they are not structural and Mel gave me all the materials.


----------



## SilentHunter

Im glad you think you know everything. For your information i don't work for Ankona any longer. 

like you old people would say... sit on it. 

butthat ;D


----------



## Guest

Also, I posted the 1st thread about the Karma 19 Skiff as I was interested in it. It doesn't take Rocket Science to see where the Terrapin Skiff Mold ended up or plus or minus a few details.


----------



## Guest

> Im glad you think you know everything.  For your information i don't work for Ankona any longer.
> 
> like you old people would say... sit on it.
> 
> butthat ;D



Hope that you are on the track to Bigger & Better things!  Just not in the Marine Industry.


----------



## SilentHunter

it amazes me that your still allowed on this website after all the dumb nonsense you've said... i think its about time your gone from here so we can all move on with our lives without your negative attitude towards everyone and everything.....


hope your life can continue on without microskiff.


----------



## Guest

> it amazes me that your still allowed on this website after all the dumb nonsense you've said...  i think its about time your gone from here so we can all move on with our lives without your negative attitude towards everyone and everything.....
> 
> 
> hope your life can continue on without microskiff.



^ [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

Boys: when a manufacturer sells a hull to a new owner the rights to that hull are no longer the property of the original seller (unless rights are reserved) and in that case nobody would evey buy the mold.

So let's say HB sold the used mold for their skiff and Terrapin bought it. They now own it and they can do whatever they want with it including making another mold and selling it someone else. Splashing is not needed.

Now if Terrapin went BK and Fly/Bossman bought the boat from the bankruptcy court - they now own all rights to the future use of the mold.


----------



## oysterbreath

> Boys: when a manufacturer sells a hull to a new owner the rights to that hull are no longer the property of the original seller (unless rights are reserved) and in that case nobody would evey buy the mold.
> 
> So let's say HB sold the used mold for their skiff and Terrapin bought it.  They now own it and they can do whatever they want with it including making another mold and selling it someone else.  Splashing is not needed.
> 
> Now if Terrapin went BK and Fly/Bossman bought the boat from the bankruptcy court - they now own all rights to the future use of the mold.


That's a GOOD POINT! Let me just add this. I don't care how many companies currently own the rights to the original Gladeskiff or any of its offspring. I just know that whenever I see a gladesskiff or one of it's bastard kids I get a warm fuzzy feeling in my nether regions! Damnit those are sweet skiffs. Whoever the original designer was has my respect and the cheaper knockoffs had my wallets attention for a while! I dunno why, but I always liked the Dorado 19 better than the Terripin.


----------



## AfterHours2

Ive seen first hand a few of the Bossman built boats. They have not been around long enough to really criticize its workmanship and quality. I will tell you from first hand knowledge that they are really nice and well priced skiffs. Only time will tell to see how they hold up long term. Id give one a shot and most of the negative criticism on here is from people who have never seen one first hand. Can't think of too many that have made there way down south to judge...


----------



## Guest

> Boys: when a manufacturer sells a hull to a new owner the rights to that hull are no longer the property of the original seller (unless rights are reserved) and in that case nobody would evey buy the mold.
> 
> So let's say HB sold the used mold for their skiff and Terrapin bought it.  They now own it and they can do whatever they want with it including making another mold and selling it someone else.  Splashing is not needed.
> 
> Now if Terrapin went BK and Fly/Bossman bought the boat from the bankruptcy court - they now own all rights to the future use of the mold.



Not True. 

Glades Skiff - Dorado - Terrapin - (Karma 19?)

16' Waterman - Beavertail B2 - (Fly?)

Small changes made @ every version


----------



## Rediculous

Who cares... If they're doing something illegal, then they will suffer a consequence. If they're not, then more power to them. They should've call it Robin Hood.


----------



## DuckNut

Brazil - that was simply an example of how the rights gets passed around and many molds are made if the owner agrees to it. But you must have missed that point.

Take a look at Gheenoe - how many people made that hull back in the days? 10? 20? 30?...

Another point - if you change a product by a mere 10% then the owner will have a hard time winning a lawsuit - except in some cases they may win simply because the challenger runs out of money.

Now, does it really matter who stole/altered/made from scratch these hulls - they are not your designs or craftmanship so stop the highjacking and posturing because your posts have absolutely nothing of value to add to the original question.


----------



## Guest

> Brazil - that was simply an example of how the rights gets passed around and many molds are made if the owner agrees to it.  But you must have missed that point.
> 
> Take a look at Gheenoe - how many people made that hull back in the days?  10?  20?  30?...
> 
> Another point - if you change a product by a mere 10% then the owner will have a hard time winning a lawsuit - except in some cases they may win simply because the challenger runs out of money.
> 
> Now, does it really matter who stole/altered/made from scratch these hulls - they are not your designs or craftmanship so stop the highjacking and posturing because your posts have absolutely nothing of value to add to the original question.


I understand what you are saying and since I have no vested interest in a Skiff Company I really could care less. 

How do you feel about China Copying U.S. made products and selling them around the World Even back to us?


----------



## SilentHunter

Auguring with him is worthless he's not going to be around much longer...


----------



## Thomas1

I've been by the shop because it was nearby and I was curious. The boats are built with reasonable skill. They are not high end and the price reflects it. Their facility is definitely not in compliance with most laws. Most guys were smoking while working with flammable materials. And, one of the lead guys told me he built all of the molds in 7 months and they are clearly replicas.
That tells me all I need to know.


----------



## skinny_water

> I've been by the shop because it was nearby and I was curious. The boats are built with reasonable skill. They are not high end and the price reflects it. Their facility is definitely not in compliance with most laws. Most guys were smoking while working with flammable materials. And, one of the lead guys told me he built all of the molds in 7 months and they are clearly replicas.
> That tells me all I need to know.


Best reply on entire thread :thumbup:


----------



## jdiz1968

Capt. Jim Dismore here with Fly Boatworks. Please permit me to clear a few things up. We are IN NO WAY, SHAPE OR FORM AFFILIATED WITH BOSSMAN BOATS. We sold him a couple of the prototype hulls that we were not happy with and didn't want to sell under our brand. Our only hull design has a spray rail/style line that is clearly unique and anything Bossman has that resembles an old BT/HB is NOT from us. He now has several models of boats similar to ours and even one with a style line very similar to ours. Capt. Tony Bozzella (part owner) named our boat the Skinny Fly but we are now changing that as well as it seems someone else is using it. You guys draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Dillusion

> Capt. Jim Dismore here with Fly Boatworks. Please permit me to clear a few things up. We are IN NO WAY, SHAPE OR FORM AFFILIATED WITH BOSSMAN BOATS. We sold him a couple of the prototype hulls that we were not happy with and didn't want to sell under our brand. Our only hull design has a spray rail/style line that is clearly unique and anything Bossman has that resembles an old BT/HB is NOT from us. He now has several models of boats similar to ours and even one with a style line very similar to ours.  Capt. Tony Bozzella (part owner) named our boat the Skinny Fly but we are now changing that as well as it seems someone else is using it. You guys draw your own conclusions.


Another positive for bossman.


----------



## Swamp

Capt. Jim, thank you for your post.  You have certainly set the record straight about some things and you have done so with facts and without condoning Bossman or condemning _alleged_ activities that may or may not have occurred.  It seems civility is not yet completely dead.  You have my respect and the company you represent does so as well because of it.

Best regards

Swamp

Edit: That is condemning not condoning. Stupid spell check and stupid me for not paying attention.


----------



## Swamp

Tommy1, thanks for the insight into the shop conditions. I believe because of personal experiences that keeping a small production shop 100% OSHA compliant is not only just about impossible but also financially untenable. However there is a line, if I had seen what you relayed about the shop and workers I would have likely turned around and left. There is difference between bending the rules to get by and serious health and safety hazards.

Swamp


----------



## jdiz1968

@Swamp Skiff thank you. I have been in this business quite a while and have learned that bashing another company or product only belittles the one doing it. We are a group of 5 honest, hard working guys just trying to make a small living doing what we love. What competitors do is far less important than what we do internally. Our focus is to build about 20 -30 skiffs a year to the best of our ability and give our customers service beyond their expectations. The other guys can do what they want. Our time is better spent improving our product and servicing our customers than fighting with anyone, let alone those aren't honorable. Mark Twain said it best "Never ague with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience". Take care and I can be reached always @ 512-663-5636.


----------



## Thomas1

To clarify: They were not building the fly or skinny fly model at the bossman wharehouse. The karma and beavertail type boats were there.


----------



## lodaddyo

Jim, 
Why does this tortuga listed on boat traderhave your logo? Just curious. Did you sell them the logo?


----------



## JaxLaxFish

> Capt. Jim Dismore here with Fly Boatworks. Please permit me to clear a few things up. We are IN NO WAY, SHAPE OR FORM AFFILIATED WITH BOSSMAN BOATS. We sold him a couple of the prototype hulls that we were not happy with and didn't want to sell under our brand. Our only hull design has a spray rail/style line that is clearly unique and anything Bossman has that resembles an old BT/HB is NOT from us. He now has several models of boats similar to ours and even one with a style line very similar to ours.  Capt. Tony Bozzella (part owner) named our boat the Skinny Fly but we are now changing that as well as it seems someone else is using it. You guys draw your own conclusions.


Thanks for setting the record straight. I don't understand why people think it is so common to splash a hull. You and your business partners may have employed similar designs to the glades skiff or beavertail but why wouldn't you those designs are what make a good skiff for skinny water. Also I fish many of the same holes as Captain Bozzella and he has been nothing but friendly and I can't say I would expect him to make such a poor decision as to splash a hull from another company.


----------



## captain._nate

> Ha!  That's funny that you posted that.  Robert used to build a 22' Panga called the.... Tortuga!  Andros has the molds now, and it's called the Permit 22.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to race you on that bohemian.... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't a race the last time crossing TB in our normal exceptionally awesome conditions?
Click to expand...

did someone say race?


----------



## cutrunner

> Ha!  That's funny that you posted that.  Robert used to build a 22' Panga called the.... Tortuga!  Andros has the molds now, and it's called the Permit 22.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to race you on that bohemian.... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't a race the last time crossing TB in our normal exceptionally awesome conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did someone say race?
Click to expand...

Can i join?


----------



## captain._nate

oh snap!


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO

> Can anyone give any feedback on the Bossmans Tortuga?
> 
> thanks



I like these post when the person who post it disappears and after 2,085 views and 48 post the battle continues and he hasnt even done a input on his post. I think by now either he dosent care about it? Lets move on. And if you are not in the market for the turtle move on. [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]


----------



## captwayne

Capt. Jim. I looked at that boat when BossMan first got it in. The logo on both sides of the boat were recessed in using a router. Did your company, that sold BossMan the boat, not expect him to try and sell that boat? I was very interested in the boat but didn't like the logo recessed. Just wondering what he was suppose to do with it besides spending a bunch of money to erase your company's logo. Your company had to know that he was going to rig it and resale it. Anyways good luck in your companies endeavor with the new skiff.


----------



## oysterbreath

> ... Lets move on. And if you are not in the market for the turtle move on.   [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but I ENJOY how this thread has progressed beyond it's original intent...keep it going, ignor this dudes request! ;D
Click to expand...


----------



## captwayne

Gentlemen, my apologies for getting in on the hijacking of this thread. As for the original question, I stopped by and looked at the Tortuga today as I live very close to the lot. He has two Tortugas there. As stated at the beginning of this thread those two boats were beautiful. The fit and finish were great and seems to be a very nice skiff. There is no doubt that I would own one of these skiffs if I had the money. I'm not saying they were priced high. There was a sign on the boat of a price for $19,950 boat motor and trailer. I believe it would make a great boat and the pricing is pretty reasonable. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## el9surf

I didn't think I would ever see the day that the heat was off of Beavertail. Guess there is a new kid on the block.

Having said that I really like the look of the karma. I may have to go check one out just to see what it looks like.


----------



## captain._nate

i think the heat that was on BT was due to mark fisher being such a raging bag of douche.


----------



## skinny_water

> i think the heat that was on BT was due to mark fisher being such a raging bag of douche.


Didnt you get banned from somewhere once for that exact quote or was it the other way around?


----------



## hharke

> Can anyone give any feedback on the Bossmans Tortuga?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these post when the person who post it disappears and after 2,085 views and 48 post the battle continues and he hasnt even done a input on his post. I think by now either he dosent care about it? Lets move on. And if you are not in the market for the turtle move on.   [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ, I go travel for 9-10 days for Uncle Sams Misguided Children and the pirates and the local forum "internet oxygen thief" comes out to challenge me.  All while my login will not work.

So pound sand axxhole! 

I am retiring next year to Wilmington NC and looking for a skiff that will handle the shallow draft in tidal marshes but get me and 1-2 there in some chop (1-2 ft) at times.  50/50 fly and spin fishing and looking at storage, livewell and small baitwell ideally and not cost $30K.  I will buy/order one NLT next summer!!  I have ridden in the SUV this summer courtesy of a board member.

Now having said that, I greatly appreciate the 4-5 relevant comments to the Tortuga and Bossmans and if anyone has relevant information on the "Bossman Tortuga" such as is it a mold copy of the Ankona; own one, ridden in one, dealing with Bossmans, etc, feel free to post them.  

If you are here to fight over who copied what; start another thread!

If you want to challenge me for not living up to your expectations of what I should post or othewise, go for it! Anywhere anytime! 

Herman


----------



## Guest

I am retiring next year to Wilmington NC and looking for a skiff that will handle the shallow draft in tidal marshes but get me and 1-2 there in some chop (1-2 ft) at times.  50/50 fly and spin fishing and looking at storage, livewell and small baitwell ideally and not cost $30K. 

Herman[/quote]


I live in wilmington. Fish inshore marshes and flats. I personally think the lostmen is the boat for me for this area and the way I fish. I am looking a getting one now. I dont know anything about Bossman or the Tortuga. But I will say this area has lots of sandbars and draft is important. the river also gets real nasty. So ideally you want a boat that drafts shallow but can cross the river. 

If you want to talk about fishing in Wilmington PM me. Good luck with your boat search. Hope to see you on the water next summer!


----------



## hharke

Thanks, I have the same read on the area and issues of running there.  Plan on fishing the basins off fort fisher and other tidal areas there and up to Wrightsville and Sneads Frerry, but the Cape Fear can get nasty in a hurry and I think I had better have something that can handle 1-2 ft to get back.


----------



## Guest

Those are the same areas I fish and you have it figured right!


----------



## captain._nate

> i think the heat that was on BT was due to mark fisher being such a raging bag of douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you get banned from somewhere once for that exact quote or was it the other way around?
Click to expand...

you mean from here? no. that was for calling someone a bad name...


----------



## hharke

> i think the heat that was on BT was due to mark fisher being such a raging bag of douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you get banned from somewhere once for that exact quote or was it the other way around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean from here?  no.  that was for calling someone a bad name...
Click to expand...

And that had what to do with the Tortuga? Take it to a PM!


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Also, I posted the 1st thread about the Karma 19 Skiff as I was interested in it. It doesn't take Rocket Science to see where the Terrapin Skiff Mold ended up or plus or minus a few details.


bingo... at least somebody finally figured it out !


----------



## tom_in_orl

For those who poluted this thread please see the following. There are at least two or three of you that I are about to get banned. And in one case it will be banned again......

Forum FAQ and General Info

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1169007865



> *User Registration Agreement* - Updated 06/15/2007
> 
> You agree, through your use of microskiff.com, that you will not post any material which is abusive, hateful, harassing, obscene, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law. Some profanity is tolerated as long as it is not excessive or is used along other inappropriate content. Content of a sexual nature should no worse than PG-13 or is subject to deletion and having your user account revoked.
> 
> 
> Note that it is impossible for us to confirm the validity of posts on this forum. Please remember that we do not actively monitor the posted messages and are not responsible for their content. We do not warrant the accuracy, completeness, or usefulness of any information or product presented. The messages express the views of the author, not necessarily the views of this forum or the admins. Generally we make every effort to allow for free speech as long is it does not hurt this forum, create a hostile environment  or violate one of the terms in this agreement. Anyone who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to notify an administrator of this forum immediately. We reserve the right to remove objectionable content. This is a manual process, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately. This policy applies to member profile information as well.
> 
> You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless this forum and the administrators. We at microskiff.com also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or any information we have about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any information posted by you. You have the ability, as you register, to choose your username. We advise that you keep the name appropriate. With this user account you are about to register, you agree to never give your password to another member, for your protection and for validity reasons. You also agree to NEVER use another member's account to post messages or browse this forum. After you register and log into this forum, you can fill out a detailed profile. It is your responsibility to present clean and accurate information.
> 
> Please note that with each post your IP address is recorded and can be used to track you in the event that you need to be banned from this forum or have your ISP contacted. This will only happen in the event of a major violation of this agreement.



IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR ALL OLD MEMBERS, NEW MEMBERS AND POTENTIAL MEMBERS

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=general;action=modify;message=0;thread=1286371422



> I did not write the following points. I read this on another forum and found it very fitting. I have altered it from it’s original format to better fit our forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We are a family... This is just like your family at home. If you treat us with respect, we will reciprocate in kind. If you need help or advice and we are here for you. This includes help with your boat, trailer, outboard, tackle, life, or when you just need a shoulder to cry on when the world has kicked you in the family jewels.
> 
> 2. When you do something stupid... we are going to laugh at you... then help you fix it and make it better. Again, we are family... It's our job.
> 
> 3. If you stick up a thread looking for opinions... expect to get them... Good bad or indifferent we are going to give it to you. Don’t get upset if someone tells you that an idea you have won’t work. Find out why they say this... Maybe they have been there and tried it. Maybe they have a little more knowledge in the field then you. On the other hand, they might not have a clue what they are talking about. It’s up to you to pick through it all... but for the most part, the general public will help you pick out these people.
> 
> 4. We all will not get along all the time... *Grow up, Get Over it and Move on!* We are a very passionate group and sometimes stuff gets heated with all the opinions running around... I won’t say here what they say about opinions; if you don't know PM me and I'll fill you in.
> 
> 5. Admin/Mods have a job to do... If you act stupid and break the rules... we will take care of you. We are a lot more laid back then most other sites. But don't take advantage of this.
> 
> 6. This site is not just for microskiff info. There are all sorts of funny pictures, stories, jokes and tons of other general things in other sections like the Off-topic. If you get a funny e-mail, read an interesting news story, or just had something happen to you that day by all means share it with us!
> 
> 8. Go into your User CP (middle near top) and fill out as much as possible! This helps in a couple ways; first we know what kind of skiff you have and what you have done to it for when you need advice, second some of us just like to read about the people we become friends with.
> 
> 9. Don't be Cocky... However bada$$ you think you or your skiff is there is someone out there bigger and badder. We will give you all the respect in the world until you quit giving it to us.
> 
> 10. If you are reading a topic and don't understand what and why it was done or think you have a better idea - speak up.... If a comment or suggestion you make can save my engine and wallet I WANT TO HEAR IT!!! This goes back to the opinion thing again but with you on the other side so please remain respectful. As a matter of fact for good measure go up a little and read it again. I'll wait....
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> Done?
> 
> Okay let’s move on.
> 
> 11. HAVE FUN! That’s what we are here for so when the day is out make sure you had a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Forum FAQ and General Info
Click to expand...


----------

